# Transport Available from NY to NC on 08-08-09



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

If anyone knows of someone needing transport from NY to NC please let me know. I have a foster doberman and her owner is picking her up on Sat. she is willing to drive a dog from NY to NC or any state in between. I need to know before Friday because that is when she will be making the trip and arriving here on Sat.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful offer! I think Karen519 knows many people that may need the help.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

Bumping I need to know before Friday at the latest.


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

The date has changed to 08-14-09.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a generous offer!! Does anyone know what route Boomer's taking and if they would intersect? Last I had seen they were trying to figure something out, but they may have come up with a solution since I last looked. This is the thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62036&highlight=boomer

Julie and Jersey


----------

